# Drakonia (Malygos) sucht !



## Dunkelbunter (14. September 2006)

Höret Ihr Helden von Azeroth ! 

In Zeiten wo die Horde unsere Dörfer plündert und Dämonen und Drachen aus den Tiefen der Hölle hervorsteigen, brauchen wir mutige Mittstreiter um die Königreiche der Allianz zu beschützen und jeden Feind gnadenlos zu jagen und zu töten. Wir "Drakonia" wollen den Bedrohungen, die uns bevorstehen, ein stolzes Heer entgegen bringen. Daher suchen wir noch tapfere Soldaten und Soldatinnen die mit uns in die Schlacht ziehen. 

Wir sind eine tapfere Gilde, bei denen die Leidenschaft zu Raiden und der Teamgeist im Vordergrund stehen. 
Man kann sagen wir sind eine Gilde, bei der man sich zu Hause fühlt. 

Wir suchen momentan folgende Klassen:
1x Off-Krieger
1 x Druide (Resto)

Vorraussetzungen: 
- LVL. 60
- mind. Alter 18 ( Wir machen auch gern Ausnahmen, wenn ein Spieler die nötige Reife besitzt)
- Teamspeak2 
- CT_Raid
- KLHThreatMeter
- Decursiv

Was wir bieten:
- regelmäßige Raids (MC, BWL, ZG, AQ20, Onyxia)
- teamfähige Gilde
- ein Team von ausgezeichneten Offizieren
- jede Klasse hat einen Klassenmentor für Fragen und Probleme
- und vorallem viel spaß und humor


Theodor Fontane sagte einst "Leidenschaft ist immer siegreich" 
Fühlst Du dich angesprochen und willst auch Du auf der Seite der Sieger stehen. Dann bewirb Dich unter. 
www.drakonia.eu


----------



## Dunkelbunter (25. September 2006)

Falls der o.g. Link nicht funktioniert bitte ich#+

drakonia.teladi.org

zu verwenden


----------

